# CISSP Certified



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I usually don't post when I receive a certification, but higher-level certifications deserve an exception. My endorsement was accepted: I am officially a CISSP.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations are in order, I know that's a tough one to get, and one that I might go for some day. Congrats! :grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You have more room on this forum than 'the other one' so you should get some more to fill up the space. 

Well done.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I take it you will writing a CISSP exam now?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> I take it you will writing a CISSP exam now?


Maybe it's already written... :whistling:

:thumb:


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

epshatto said:


> Congratulations are in order, I know that's a tough one to get, and one that I might go for some day. Congrats! :grin:


It was challenging, but if you've got enough security-related experience, it's not bad. Much of it is common sense. I went in cold with no expectations of passing and no pressure from my employer, but ended up passing it anyway.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

BosonMichael said:


> Maybe it's already written... :whistling:
> 
> :thumb:


Cool, come to think of it I was notified about it via email a couple of weeks ago I think.


----------



## PDrey (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats Mike! I have friends who took the exam and said it was definitely not easy!


----------



## jackz (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, a very tough exam but you passed!!! I have never thought of that because i am now in a very low level:-(


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You'll get there. Just takes time.  This is certainly an exam where you can't skip the experience part - they won't give you the certification until you have it!


----------

